# Unsuccessful passing Electrical Power PE



## Aerofrank (Jan 7, 2011)

To whom It May Concern:

Sad to say I was unsuccessful in passing the Electrical Power PE exam. Planning on retaking the exam in October of 2010. Manage to only answer half of the problems correctly. Ran out of time on the morning session of the exam. I'm pretty much at my wits in even trying again. Sorry to sound so cynical, but I'm an Aerospace Engineer (semi-retired), who just wants to design, develop and test high speed vehicles (MAGLEV, TGV, Light rail etc);however even if I apply to companies (Bombardier, Altsom, Siemens etc), I need a PE license to get my foot in the door. By law in the US you can't market yourself as a Professional Engineer, witrhout a license. Unfortunely

NCEES dropped the Aeronautical/Aerospace test sometime ago, and the Mechanical PE exam doesn't have any modules close to AERO problems. My strongest points were in Electromechanical Energy Systems and Electromagnetics in college, thus I feel the power exam would be at least easier and more interesting. My breakdown from NCEES showed my strongest points were Electrical Machines (70&gt. The books I took to the exam included the following.

1. Beaty, EC&amp;M Electrical Calculations, NEC 2008, EERM 6th edition, Wildi 5th edition, Grainger,

Additional notes, NCEES sample exam, schaum's outline series (Power systrems.

electromachines, and electric circuits). That covers it. Used some notes, the three schaum's

and the EERM for most of the problems.

My other problem I'm on a fixed income and I can't really afford to shell out $600 to $1000 for an online seminar;neither Am I a good test taker. Sorry to be long winded;however before I attempt a second try in October, I need to find the right material to take into the exam. Any advise and suggestions (study methods, best material to collect etc) would be greatly appreciated. The good news is I'm back in Graduate School finishing up my Masters in Aerospce Engineering, so the year wasn't a total lost. Anyway I want to thank everyone for their time and patience. Hopefully with your help I can pass next time.

Aerofrank

Major, USAF(RET)

and semi-retired Engineer


----------



## bambooi (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw your post last year or time that you posted. You should have taken a review course. You didn't take a review course last time so you wasted $265 for the exam and whatever the state board charges you for the course. You also lost 8 hours and had to suffer to 2 months of agony waiting for the results. A lot of people on here spent over 1k to pass the exam. So now you have to wait months to take the exam and that is a lot of money out the door that you could have made had you passed the PE and gotten a career in the field you wanted. Think about it...

Buy the materials, practice problems, and take a review course. I'm not even sure you should even be taking the electrical PE since you don't have a degree in EE.


----------



## Aerofrank (Jan 7, 2011)

bambooi said:


> I saw your post last year or time that you posted. You should have taken a review course. You didn't take a review course last time so you wasted $265 for the exam and whatever the state board charges you for the course. You also lost 8 hours and had to suffer to 2 months of agony waiting for the results. A lot of people on here spent over 1k to pass the exam. So now you have to wait months to take the exam and that is a lot of money out the door that you could have made had you passed the PE and gotten a career in the field you wanted. Think about it...
> Buy the materials, practice problems, and take a review course. I'm not even sure you should even be taking the electrical PE since you don't have a degree in EE.



First of all, FYI, I've worked in most popular engineering disciplines (Electrical, Mechanical , Aerospace, Systems etc), whcih I've had 4 or more years experience in each area. I'm also a retired USAF Officer (29 years of military service), working in DoD. Washington State has approved me to take any one of these exams. You don't need a EE degree. Also seems we are not on the same playing field. I indicated to you bambooi that I'm on a fixed income, and can't afford to take a seminar course at this time. Personally I asked for help on this forum and I find your response insulting. I served this country well (Both as an enlisted and Air Force Officer). If you can't respond with positive comments, that would help me, than don't respond at all.

Frank Tennyson.

MAjor, USAF(RET)

BTW I'm 66 years old.


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Jan 7, 2011)

Aerofrank said:


> bambooi said:
> 
> 
> > I saw your post last year or time that you posted. You should have taken a review course. You didn't take a review course last time so you wasted $265 for the exam and whatever the state board charges you for the course. You also lost 8 hours and had to suffer to 2 months of agony waiting for the results. A lot of people on here spent over 1k to pass the exam. So now you have to wait months to take the exam and that is a lot of money out the door that you could have made had you passed the PE and gotten a career in the field you wanted. Think about it...
> ...


First, I applaude your efforts all around, and your contributions to the US.

I would look into FREE review courses provided by the military for the PE-- there seems to me that there has to be something out there available to you.

However, for minimal "bang for your buck" I recommend Schaum's Outline books on related material and absolutely the NCEES practice exam. This will keep your costs to $100-$150 I would think. You can probably grab some used books from sales on this site for a LOT less-- heck if I were Power I'd give you my books for free if I passed.


----------



## bambooi (Jan 7, 2011)

If you can't handle the truth then don't ask. You asked for an opinion and I gave an opinion. Look someone else posted and suggested you take a prep course...


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 7, 2011)

Aerofrank said:


> To whom It May Concern:Sad to say I was unsuccessful in passing the Electrical Power PE exam. Planning on retaking the exam in October of 2010. Manage to only answer half of the problems correctly. Ran out of time on the morning session of the exam. I'm pretty much at my wits in even trying again. Sorry to sound so cynical, but I'm an Aerospace Engineer (semi-retired), who just wants to design, develop and test high speed vehicles (MAGLEV, TGV, Light rail etc);however even if I apply to companies (Bombardier, Altsom, Siemens etc), I need a PE license to get my foot in the door. By law in the US you can't market yourself as a Professional Engineer, witrhout a license. Unfortunely
> 
> NCEES dropped the Aeronautical/Aerospace test sometime ago, and the Mechanical PE exam doesn't have any modules close to AERO problems. My strongest points were in Electromechanical Energy Systems and Electromagnetics in college, thus I feel the power exam would be at least easier and more interesting. My breakdown from NCEES showed my strongest points were Electrical Machines (70&gt. The books I took to the exam included the following.
> 
> ...


I know its expensive but a review couse is extremely helpful. Not only do they solidify topics you are unsure of (especially if you aren't a degreed EE) but the amount of problems you work in the class undoubtedly prepares you for the real thing. I took Test Masters Prep for Oct 2010 PE in CA and just found out today that I had passed. My career is in power (large refinery transmission and distribution) but my specialty for my EE degree was electromagnetics/control systems. The review course was paramount to some of the more minute details of power engineering that I either a) hadn't encountered in work before or B) was shaky in my fundamentals on.

Just as a note, I only took the NEC Handbook, an Ugly's Power Reference book (didn't use) and my Test Masters Reference Manual into the test.

Good luck sir.


----------



## Asha (Jan 7, 2011)

Aerofrank, please ignore the troll. A multiple choice test where we have to solve a series of random problems in six minutes or less each is not how we do our jobs. I had to take the PE Power exam twice before I passed and being on limited budget myself, I can understand not wanting to spend money on a prep course.

Regarding tips, you mentioned that you have difficulty taking tests and that time ran out for you in the morning session. Test taking is a process in itself that needs to be mastered. I didn't do it right the first time, so I put together a concise checklist of things to do before and during the exam:

First, using the exam breakdown that NCEES sent you and the NCEES sample exam, determine what topics on the exam outline that you need to bolster. Every couple of months, I recommend sitting down with the sample exam again and seeing how you've improved and what areas still challenge you.

Second, putting in the study time. I worked on this exam off and on for 9-1/2 months. I think I averaged about 8-10 hours of study time a week, or about 300 plus hours overall which is the recommended number of hours by the EERM for a thorough review. I recommend being efficient with your study time and spend more time on topics that received the lowest percentage on your exam breakdown.

Third, know your resource material. You said that you used your notes, the EERM, and the Schaum's Outlines mostly when you took the test. It's probably because you know those resources best. I think that I brought pretty much the same books you did with the addition of Chapman's Electric Machinery and Power System Fundamentals. I used all of my books for the exam, but only because I studied from each one for different topics listed on the exam outline. There are some topics on the exam outline that aren't covered in these books - electrical burns, NESC, ground resistance testing, protective relaying and devices, etc. Information on those topics can be found on through this forum and on the internet.

Fourth, forgive my french, but tab the hell out of your resource material. I lost precious minutes the first time I took exam because I couldn't find anything which stressed me out and made me lose confidence. So, I bought three packs of 1" Post-It tabs and spent a few hours writing labels on tabs for practically every chapter in my books. I even tabbed my notes.

Fifth, read the introductory chapter to the EERM. It has a great list of things to do before, during, and after the test. I used it to create a testing strategy. Three solid steps for test taking: (1) Don't attempt to work the exam straight through. Do the easy questions or the same types of questions first. I worked through the NEC questions first, then the questions in subjects that I'm strong in (which could be rotating machines for you), and then finally questions that I felt would be time intensive. (2) Read each question carefully. Underline the relevant information and determine what is being asked of you. (3) Try to spend around six minutes (less is better, of course) on each problem. After five minutes, ask yourself if you can solve the problem in the next couple of minutes, else mark your best guess and move on. If you have time, go back to those questions that you felt you had the best chance of solving.

Wow, I guess this list wasn't as concise I thought it would be. Sorry if I got a little long-winded here. I hope this helps and good luck studying for the exam!


----------



## Nik (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys,

I passed my PE exam in October 2010. I had books that I am selling right now (Dont want to earn money out of it, just recover some money that I spent on brand new books). Below is the listing. These are all the books that I had , might seem a lot, but hey, I had to pass this exam by any means. So I went a little crazy and bought almost all books that were available in the market. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_1602wt_1139

Ebay Listing ID : 290520750614

Thank you,

Nik


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Frank,

Sorry to hear you didn't make it this time around. Stay determined and stay focused and you will get there. I am a very poor test taker myself which caused me to struggle with my undergrad, with the FE, and also the PE (passed power 2nd time). After finding out from the April 2010 exam that I would need to retake it, I took a few weeks off to get mind off things. Then I hit up EB.com before hitting the books again to get some suggestions from others on how I could alter my study habits. I found a lot of helpful suggestions and even compiled them together and printed a copy that I kept with me while studying. These suggestions are attached in PDF form.

There has been another recent thread in PE Results section I thought had some good suggestions. Mainly from Sharon. Had I needed to retake the exam again, I was going to study much the same way but alter my exam taking strategy to something similar to what Sharon recommended (even the prayer part  )

Here is another thread that you started which I also thought had some good suggestions from other members.

Well hope that helps you. Stay the course and you will pass the exam. Believe me, as a poor test taker myself, if I can pass the exam, you surely can. You have lots of support here on EB.com. Good luck! :thumbs:

Study_Tips.pdf


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Frank,

As you know, I did miss this time also, but I only blame myself for that. I did gather very good references for the exam but to be honest I didn't get the best out of it, it was too much, too many to cover, so I lost time try to cover a big area rather than focus on small area and master it. I think we all learn from experience, and the try &amp; error method is one of the best to find the right way. Well it is not the end, it’s just another try. At least now we know more what to do so take it from here and focus on your mistakes and try to over it.

Good luck for us next time ... and WE DEFINITLY WILL PASS NECT TIME.


----------



## Mary Faye (Jan 12, 2011)

Aerofrank said:


> bambooi said:
> 
> 
> > I saw your post last year or time that you posted. You should have taken a review course. You didn't take a review course last time so you wasted $265 for the exam and whatever the state board charges you for the course. You also lost 8 hours and had to suffer to 2 months of agony waiting for the results. A lot of people on here spent over 1k to pass the exam. So now you have to wait months to take the exam and that is a lot of money out the door that you could have made had you passed the PE and gotten a career in the field you wanted. Think about it...
> ...


Frank,

First of all - Thank You for your service to our country! Second - I am glad to see someone else that is in a minority here - I am 53 and will be taking the PE for the first time in April. I have signed up for the Georgia Tech review course and right now I am so lost on how to start studying so I am looking forward to starting this course. I wish you the best and look forward to seeing your post this time next year stating that you passed!


----------



## bethy (Jan 12, 2011)

Nik said:


> Guys,
> I passed my PE exam in October 2010. I had books that I am selling right now (Dont want to earn money out of it, just recover some money that I spent on brand new books). Below is the listing. These are all the books that I had , might seem a lot, but hey, I had to pass this exam by any means. So I went a little crazy and bought almost all books that were available in the market.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_1602wt_1139
> ...



Hi Nik,

Do you still have the Chelapati book? If yes, can you email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

HM


----------



## Sharon (Jan 14, 2011)

Frank,

Don't be discouraged. I passed in Oct 2010 and it was my second attempt and I had been out of school for 25 years. Career just went in a different path for a while - got some great experience (DuPont, IBM, DoD) and a Duke MBA paid for by my company. Anyhow, I started a topic called Success Strategy where several have chimed in on what they attribute their success to. I don't know how to create the link, but the location is *Engineer Boards&gt;Exam Discussion&gt;PE Exam Results *and then you will see the *Success Strategy *topic in the list. Good luck and thanks for your service to our country from the daughter of an Air Force Retiree(deceased). It was a great life for our family we traveled extensively and experienced other cultures, people and countries.

Best of Luck and my prayers are certainly with you!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sharon said:


> I don't know how to create the link, but the location is *Engineer Boards&gt;Exam Discussion&gt;PE Exam Results *and then you will see the *Success Strategy *topic in the list.


Here is the link Sharon referred to.


----------



## Sharon (Jan 17, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sharon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to create the link, but the location is *Engineer Boards&gt;Exam Discussion&gt;PE Exam Results *and then you will see the *Success Strategy *topic in the list.
> ...


Thanks Knight1...How did you do that? It was a crazy week last week and my brain couldn't fathom looking that up!


----------

